# frage sehr wichtig



## Anonymous (7 September 2005)

guten abend ich habe ein riesen problem vor ein paar tagen habe ich aral touren planer eine route gesucht und dabei meine handy nr eingegeben nun bekomme ich ständig eine sms über meinem kontostand obwohl ich nicht auf die seite des routen planers gegangen bin es kam mir schon alles so sltsam vor  habe im fernsehn die sendung plus minus geschaut  und weis nun das ich ein abo habe weiter versuche ich die ganze zeit über mobil.shorty.de weiter zu kommen aber habe angst wieder einnen fehler zu machen. brauchte dringent ihre hilfe vielen dank dirk kl


----------



## haudraufundschluss (7 September 2005)

Ich habe Deinen Namen mal in Deinem eigenen Interesse gekürzt, da ich nicht weiß, ob es sich vielleicht doch um einen Realnamen handelt.

Zu Shortpay gibt es hier einen sehr ausführlichen Thread mit reichlich Lesestoff und sicherlich auch dem einen oder anderen Tipp, der Dir weiterhelfen kann:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=10922


----------

